# What makes you feel good?



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

If you've had a bad day or are just feeling bad, what makes you feel good and lifts your spirits? For me: writing in my journal, exercising, keeping busy, painting.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Exercising!


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

Writing in my journal used to really help me a lot but I haven't done in like 2 years. I kept journals for years too. I need to get back in that habit. I like to go for a long drive. It's my form of meditation.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

Silent~Warrior said:


> music


Yes, definitely music.


----------



## DuckandCover (Sep 20, 2007)

I like watching my favorite movies because it is sort of an escape from reality. It tends to make me forget about my trouble. I also like making pottery. 

Music also brings me some tranquility, but it has to be upbeat otherwise I could be depressing


----------



## blueandyellowguitar (Sep 21, 2007)

Music Music Music, playing guitar. 
and watching music concerts on DVD.. lol
its all about music for me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Music. Especially the kind that gives you that tingly feeling. An adrenaline rush, I guess.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

I love drawing and actually being satisfied with the result. I like the beach, but only the ones without tons of people and where it's cold and windy. I love, love, love concerts, even though lining up and walking around an enclosed area with hundreds of other people make me nervous. I like watching cheesy 80's movies. Cleaning my records is fun (yes, I'm a little weird). Sleeping is nice too, since I don't have to think about anything.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I used to write, that helped keep me focussed on something positive. I don't anymore, though.

Usually music and a good chocolate bar makes me feel good lol. Actually I want chocolate now.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

music, tv, chatting with my best friend online.


----------



## social_awkward_butterfly (Feb 17, 2007)

Human contact. A smile. A genuine compliment. Some type of acknowledgment that i am a good person and that i exist . Sometimes i am fortunate enough to bump into these type of people and it raises up my moral, mhttp://www.socialanxietysupport.com/fo ... be0c63ef2#
:rainy spirit and my self esteem. They make up for the rest that can be very selfish and mean spirited....soulless materialistic individuals that are constantly negative. puppies and young children always make me smile! :lol


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

basketball, and writing music, or raps, yes, i do like rap a.k.a. Rythem And Poetry......


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Playing music, gaming, watching movies, good sex. All of those things in one day & I'm in the best mood ever!


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

lifting weights, being so tired, taking a hot bath, then falling into bed.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Slurpavillia said:


> a plate of nachos with 20-30 jalapeno peppers does the trick.
> 
> i guess i should lay off jalapenos if i wanna get some hugs though huh? :lol


 :lol



> really though the only thing that i can think of that would REALLY make me feel good right now is physical contact. even just a hug or two.


 :sigh I could use one, too. I haven't had a hug since I last saw my mother.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

,,,getting drunk. ...if you really want to knw th ethruth!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Half_A_Person said:


> I love drawing and actually being satisfied with the result. I like the beach, but only the ones without tons of people and where it's cold and windy. I love, love, love concerts, even though lining up and walking around an enclosed area with hundreds of other people make me nervous. I like watching cheesy 80's movies. Cleaning my records is fun (yes, I'm a little weird). Sleeping is nice too, since I don't have to think about anything.


You sound pretty cool to me!!!!!!

Could you explain what is meant by your avatar. I am intrigued...


----------



## faceshed (Sep 11, 2007)

this:
http://www.superdeluxe.com/sd/contentDe ... 0E51E3A2C6
at 100% volume.

the otheres are good have a difrent affect on me.


----------



## Wylass (Sep 26, 2007)

Exercise makes me feel good although i usually have to really force myself to do it. Also cleaning and doing the washing believe it or not. There's something satisfying about a clean house and an empty laundry basket!


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

Wine + bitter raw cocoa. It's absolutely divine.

Excercising, when you get completely sweaty.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Half_A_Person said:


> Cleaning my records is fun (yes, I'm a little weird).


I do also do this as well. I think it is very relaxing.

Another thing that makes me feel good is alphabatizing my books, dvds, cds and records.

Maybe *I* am a little weird then


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Playing with my doggies always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

blueandyellowguitar said:


> Music Music Music, playing guitar.
> and watching music concerts on DVD.. lol
> its all about music for me.


 :ditto :yes


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

HangNail said:


> :ditto :yes


5Fe (FIF) fan? (Your avatar)

I miss them so... A bit of my youth gone.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I used to sit and stare at that picture of Stange Religion, that made me feel goo goo gooooooood, but now I just watch Sportscenter. And I like to go out among people in fun environments. I also consider myself a concept artist in my spare time, so thinking up projects is fun to. It exercises my brain. Oh, and dancing nonstop till my heart is beating fast.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Jerking off... er, I mean, playing guitar.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

You and me both, Sean. </vagueness>

Seeing a really good movie in a theater, and really feeling immersed in the story. There's maybe 2-3 good movies a year that will do this for me. "Gone baby Gone," which I saw last night was one of them.


----------



## embraer (Oct 17, 2007)

Travelling


----------

